
18 years of tech disruption in 60 seconds - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tawdk1wr5f54dk0/18Yrs-Tech-Disruption-60Seconds.mp4
======
DyslexicAtheist
data source: [https://www.interbrand.com/](https://www.interbrand.com/)

method: [https://www.interbrand.com/best-brands/best-global-
brands/me...](https://www.interbrand.com/best-brands/best-global-
brands/methodology/)

